# What about Bait?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright you show people--what do you do with your bait and what do you use? Pockets are ideal, but I've seen some people stash bait in their mouths. Are there other places to stash if you don't have pockets?

And, do any of you guys bring anything besides bait in the ring? A toy? A brush? A feather? Something weird?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pockets. HATE bait bags. Occassionally a piece of bait will be held in my mouth, but only temporarily. And if it is LIVER, BLECCCHHHH.

I use chicken, most often. Some dogs I will take a little squeek toy in for, some a feather.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey is learning to heel with a little toy. He seems to do better with that than a treat. But that's just in class - we've never set foot in a ring.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

NEVER in mouth -- GROSS -- and you look dumb!
Pockets almost always, if not, tucked behind rubber band holding up number. 
I like using Red Barn, pepperoni, or those pre-cooked "grilled" sliced up either chicken or steak. You can buy it in the cold cuts section. Makes for a good snack for ME!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> NEVER in mouth -- GROSS -- and you look dumb!
> Pockets almost always, if not, tucked behind rubber band holding up number.
> I like using Red Barn, pepperoni, or those pre-cooked "grilled" sliced up either chicken or steak. You can buy it in the cold cuts section. Makes for a good snack for ME!


 

If I don't have a pocket (and that is rare), I will tuck bait in between armbands (that way it isn't touching fabric and potentially staining it)

Bait in mouth is gross if it's a big honkin' piece. If I do put a piece in, it's small, and there for a VERY short time (and usually between my teeth as opposed to crammed in like chewing tobacco or something!) maybe while making a stacking adjustment, or, if showing a bite.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Pockets to carry bait--a must have. I always check for pockets when doing my thrift store show suit shopping. But some of the bait usually ends up in my mouth at some point--just faster to pop in and out during the exam. I use dehydrated chicken so it isn't so bad. A small comb is also in there, and often a pheasant wing as well--gets tails wagging with my crew.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I commented to someone that I needed to make sure suit jackets had pockets for bait, and she looked at me like I was insane and said, "just buy some complimentary fabric and SEW ON POCKETS!" Now why didn't I think of that?
As an obedience person, I do the bait in the mouth frequently, but they are very tiny pieces, not the typically half of a chicken you tend to see in the breed ring. Think more like a pea sized piece of hot dog or cheese. 
The first time I saw my handler get out chicken for Tito, she grabbed a piece that was about half the size of a deck of cards. I thought, geez, that must be for about 3 or 4 dogs. She just handed him the whole piece as a treat! I said "no WONDER he likes you! that piece would have lasted us a full hour in obedience training!" 
Back to your question, I see a lot of professional handlers put the bait in between arm band numbers on their sleeve.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, yeah I thought in the mouth was gross too :yuck: But depending on what you had in there....

Armband tags is a good idea--I never noticed that one. I'm gonna have to practice that now. A lot of stuff I already have doesn't have pockets, unfortunately. When I showed Scout I took a ziplock baggie and pinned it on the inside of my jacket to retriever food. Ok, maybe not the best but it did work fairly well!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> NEVER in mouth -- GROSS -- and you look dumb!
> Pockets almost always, if not, tucked behind rubber band holding up number.
> I like using Red Barn, pepperoni, or those pre-cooked "grilled" sliced up either chicken or steak. You can buy it in the cold cuts section. Makes for a good snack for ME!


I do this too- the Red Barn- the first time I brought it home, the husband thought I was super cool (he thought it was a treat for him!). Until I explained he better not eat any of it


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> I do this too- the Red Barn- the first time I brought it home, the husband thought I was super cool (he thought it was a treat for him!). Until I explained he better not eat any of it


A Bully Stick is _*NOT*_ a substitute for a Slim-Jim! :yuck: :no: :yuck:

.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey there
I have stuffed treats in my bra and in my armband. I also use a mini treat pocket a lot - link here http://www.blackdog.net.au/index.ph...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5&vmcchk=1&Itemid=5
It is great. Very discreet and small. Don't know whether it's available in the US though.
My dogs love pieces of cheese and cabanossi. I never hide treats in my mouth even when they are yummy edible human food because if the judge asks me a question, I will have to spit the food out


----------

